# How should I paint this room...my interior



## Killavolt (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm terrible at interior design, and prefer cool colours but I know nothing of painting really except how to do it lol.

This is my living room, and it's essentially open to the kitchen, dining room and hallway to the bedrooms.

Anyone have any ideas on how I can or should paint the interior of my house? I'd like to do it before I get all of my stuff moved in.


----------



## Tony_G (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Killavolt,

My wife also likes cool colors, we have been painting our house, one room at a time. 

Not too long ago we painted our office from a yellowish (similar to what you have) to a lighter whitewashed oak. We love it.


----------



## Killavolt (Sep 29, 2015)

Tony_G said:


> Hi Killavolt,
> 
> My wife also likes cool colors, we have been painting our house, one room at a time.
> 
> Not too long ago we painted our office from a yellowish (similar to what you have) to a lighter whitewashed oak. We love it.



That actually looks pretty good..... it looks white to me but still looks nice 

I didn't think I'd like white/greyish, but i might just come around.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What colors are in your furniture/upholstery rugs etc? 
Choose what would go best with your furnishings.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

I like enough color so that you know for sure that it isn't "off-white". This Benjamin Moore website has different collections of colors that aren't bold and supposedly make it easy to create your own palette of complimentary colors. 

https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...olor-collections/af/affinity-color-collection


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You could buy a painting or poster whose colors you really like & work off of them.


----------



## Killavolt (Sep 29, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> You could buy a painting or poster whose colors you really like & work off of them.


Funny you should say that as I just picked up this sweet poster that will go where the drums are currently due to lack of a better space


https://www.tiaracle.com/collections/astronomy-lovers/products/earth-from-space-4-piece-canvas

should've got it framed though.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Killavolt said:


> Funny you should say that as I just picked up this sweet poster that will go where the drums are currently due to lack of a better space
> 
> 
> https://www.tiaracle.com/collections/astronomy-lovers/products/earth-from-space-4-piece-canvas
> ...


Is it a poster or a wall hanging? You don't need to frame a wall hanging ( multiple pieces). If you like the decor in the photo, go for it! 

There's some green, yellow, pink ( sun) & beige in the photo, also.

Except, white furniture is hard to keep clean unless it's leather or vinyl.

( I especially like the trash cans in the kitchen? :}


----------



## Killavolt (Sep 29, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> Is it a poster or a wall hanging? You don't need to frame a wall hanging ( multiple pieces). If you like the decor in the photo, go for it!
> 
> There's some green, yellow, pink ( sun) & beige in the photo, also.
> 
> ...


LOL the trash cans were temporary, I'm still not exactly living here yet.

The pictures are canvas prints and they came just rolled up, so I have to get them put on a stretcher bar frame so I can hang them properly.

I didn't realize they came as just sheets when I ordered them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Killavolt said:


> LOL the trash cans were temporary, I'm still not exactly living here yet.
> 
> The pictures are canvas prints and they came just rolled up, so I have to get them put on a stretcher bar frame so I can hang them properly.
> 
> I didn't realize they came as just sheets when I ordered them.


Yes, it took me three views before I noticed that it says the ones in the video are *framed*! They don't really come out & say it.


----------



## Killavolt (Sep 29, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> Yes, it took me three views before I noticed that it says the ones in the video are *framed*! They don't really come out & say it.


yeah, and the word framed is misleading because one would assume that means an actual frame. They should change the wording to be mounted or unmounted.

I think it's going to cost more than the prints themselves to have these mounted now, to the point that I might even save more money by just ordering new "framed" ones lol.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Killavolt said:


> yeah, and the word framed is misleading because one would assume that means an actual frame. They should change the wording to be mounted or unmounted.
> 
> I think it's going to cost more than the prints themselves to have these mounted now, to the point that I might even save more money by just ordering new "framed" ones lol.


I have a wall hanging that is four boards, basically, with a Chinese tree of life, made out of something like soapstone, with a lacquered front. It's red & black lacquer so I wouldn't decorate around the colors. It's an antique, but is really just wood boards about 14"x34". It seems like it would be easy to make. ( The boards, not the lacquer & carved stone) 

Or just use thumbtacks until you get your place decorated & see if you like living with the view on the posters.


----------



## Killavolt (Sep 29, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> I have a wall hanging that is four boards, basically, with a Chinese tree of life, made out of something like soapstone, with a lacquered front. It's red & black lacquer so I wouldn't decorate around the colors. It's an antique, but is really just wood boards about 14"x34". It seems like it would be easy to make. ( The boards, not the lacquer & carved stone)
> 
> Or just use thumbtacks until you get your place decorated & see if you like living with the view on the posters.


I can tell you right now that tacking them wouldn't help and I'd hate living with them like that lol.

There is a huge white border around the actual image that's meant for stretching over the frame. If I just tacked them to the wall it wouldn't look right because it's meant to be viewed like the link, without a big white border.


----------

